# Final Gear Ratio



## omeezy (Aug 27, 2002)

I'm just curious, does anyone know what the final gear ratio in our car? I'm just curious.


----------



## aavwannabe (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Final Gear Ratio (omeezy)*

there are 2 final drives... im sure Eric will pop in here and tell you what the ratios are at some point...hes got charts and sh*t


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: Final Gear Ratio (omeezy)*

I think they are 3.09 and 3.94
VW.com has the ratios


----------



## omeezy (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Final Gear Ratio (Integrale)*

yea i'm a little confused on that part...how is it that we have two different final gear ratios and when is it that i'm using a the 3.09s vs. the 3.94s or does it even work like that. Also I believe that our gearing has a lot to do with our car's acceleration times because it seems that they're geared more for the top end. Is there anyway I could drop in a shorter gear like a 4.10 in or something? I beleive thats what the some of the hondas and such like the rsx-s have and i think with our engines and level of torqe, a gear like that would help us pull a lot harder down low. Just a thought


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Final Gear Ratio (omeezy)*

racers heaven has a theory about the two final drives.
he tried this several times with this result:
if you rev out every gear you will top out sooner(lower mph).
but if you shift way before redline you will top out way later(high mph).


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: Final Gear Ratio (omeezy)*

The 3.09 gear ratio is used for gears 5 and 6. The 3.94 ratio is used for gears 1-4. Essentially it allows more fine tuning of gear ratios for desired performance.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Final Gear Ratio (bakersfield_gti)*

1st: 3.36 final: 3.94
2nd: 2.09
3rd: 1.47
4th: 1.15
5th: 1.19 final: 3.09
6th: 0.98
this is all straight my source book. i looked at the Turbo S and all it has different is a slightly shorter first. i'm trying to get my hands on the gearing from my TT 6sp to help you guys out. from what i've heard, is you have to replace ALL of the gearing to change any of it. it's not like the normal 5spd trannies we've played with in the past.


----------



## omeezy (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Final Gear Ratio (M this 1!)*

yes i'm very curious about some gearing options for our cars, i think that with a lil bit of tweaking to the gearing, we could make our cars noticibly quicker without loosing too much top end.


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Final Gear Ratio (omeezy)*

if you want a fast car gears is the way to go. the only thing that you have to ask your self is what do you want. A fast1/4 mile time.or a fast mid range for the track.W/ gears you could make a high 12sec car w/ just gears and nothing else if you know how to gear it,you won't have the driveablity tho.for 5000 you could have this guy build you a sick ass trany http://www.vwemporium.com/small shop but he has built some realy nice close ratio trans that I have seen in person.I wish I had the $ to do it but I just got my SC so I'm poor as hell. hey M this 1 ! whats up w/ the TT stuff. would love to see that stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## omeezy (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Final Gear Ratio (RTW gti)*

I'd be interested in having my gears made just a bit shorter, I don't know where to have something like that done can any tranny shop do it? I would like to at least look into it. You said you just got your S/C??? damn you lol, when did you recieve it and when do you plan to have it installed? I'm currently in the middle of saving for it, hopefully I'll have one under my hood by june.


----------



## vwericvw (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Final Gear Ratio (omeezy)*

i think our ratios are actually too short personally.








The TT gears are A LOT shorter down low.
ERiC


----------



## omeezy (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Final Gear Ratio (vwericvw)*

hmm so perhaps thats why i took that 225hp TT soo easily above 90mph, i thought it was just because of his lack of cubic inches and the drag cause by his awd. Eric, do you think it'd be possible for us to somehow get a hold of the gears froma 225TT and swap them into our tranny since we basically have the same transmisson i beleive. I would love to do that just to experiment and see how the car would run with shorter gearing.


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: Final Gear Ratio (omeezy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omeezy* »_hmm so perhaps thats why i took that 225hp TT soo easily above 90mph, i thought it was just because of his lack of cubic inches and the drag cause by his awd. Eric, do you think it'd be possible for us to somehow get a hold of the gears froma 225TT and swap them into our tranny since we basically have the same transmisson i beleive. I would love to do that just to experiment and see how the car would run with shorter gearing.

I think I agree with Eric, our gearing is too short...this car needs longer legs and can handle it I think...it'll make it even more potent in the midrange if it did.


----------



## omeezy (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Final Gear Ratio (Integrale)*

out of the 3 cars listed above with our 6spd, it seems that we have the tallest gearign of them all, interesting. so you think our midrange will improve with slighty taller gearing? like perhaps in the 3rd gear?


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: Final Gear Ratio (omeezy)*

I think since out engines can breath better, it'd make sense to have taller gearing to allow the car to stay in gear a little longer. Also, in midrange, taller gearing will help overall acceleration...say in 3rd and 4th as you say.
I think our final drive could be alittle lower for sure...I'd also like to see out first and second gears a little longer with a longer final drive.


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Final Gear Ratio (Integrale)*

I agree.w/ vwericvw and interale.I think that we are losing power in the gears.I really hate 3.but like I said in my other post it's all about what you want.for me I dont drag so I want power from 40 to 135 for the track ,all mid range. if you go to http://www.eurospecsport.comall so if you go to http://www.tmtuning.com they have all the gears that we would need to build something.if you call tm and ask for damian he can really hook you up w/ some info on what to use for a sick trany and or build you one
oh and to answer your ? on the SC I got it the other day and I can't wait to put it in. I"m in the middle of putting my rabbit's motor back toghther and droping it back in so once I finsh that then I will start that.....and can I say the kit is very clean and put together nicely.I also am in the middle of working on a head for our cars so I am up to my A$$ in projects so as soon as I can I'll let you guys know.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by RTW gti at 8:31 PM 5-12-2003_


_Modified by RTW gti at 8:32 PM 5-12-2003_


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Final Gear Ratio (omeezy)*

omeezy,
what do you do, and where do you work to be able to afford a 4K supercharger?



_Modified by bakersfield_gti at 9:20 AM 5-13-2003_


----------



## omeezy (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Final Gear Ratio (bakersfield_gti)*

Nothin much I'm only a college freshmen school is where i spend most of my time. After school i do all sorts of things to make money. People like me will never ever go broke just because we've got that hustle mentality, if i need money i'll go out and find some way of making it and if i want to buy something i generally can. Couple that with making some good sound decision in the market and soon enough i'll have an S/C


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Final Gear Ratio (omeezy)*

so your saying your parents give you money, or buy your ****?









_Quote, originally posted by *omeezy* »_Nothin much I'm only a college freshmen school is where i spend most of my time. After school i do all sorts of things to make money. People like me will never ever go broke just because we've got that hustle mentality, if i need money i'll go out and find some way of making it and if i want to buy something i generally can. Couple that with making some good sound decision in the market and soon enough i'll have an S/C


----------



## Parts4vws (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Final Gear Ratio (vwericvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwericvw* »_i think our ratios are actually too short personally.








The TT gears are A LOT shorter down low.
ERiC

I put in a gearbox tighter than the 225TT. I'll find the ratios & post them. Omeezy you can come buy & drive it if you like....even ask Raffi, he drove it for 10 days on 1 Lap w/ me. I know my finals are 4.20 / 3.34....but unsure on the gear stack. If your doing a S/C I would not go tighter gearing.
Mike Potter
Ok, I found the chart.
1-4th final 4.20 5-6th final 3.315
1st gear = 3.416 = ratio 13.21
2nd gear = 2.105 = ratio 8.84 
3rd gear = 1.481 = ratio 6.22 
4th gear = 1.151 = ratio 4.83 
5th gear = 1.166 = ratio 3.87
6th gear = 0.969 = ratio 3.21




_Modified by Parts4vws at 8:52 PM 5-15-2003_


----------



## Ereinion (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: Final Gear Ratio (omeezy)*

I think that it's 3:94 or something like that.Sound right to anyone?


----------



## Shawn99/30V (Sep 28, 2000)

*Re: Final Gear Ratio (omeezy)*

What is the engine RPM at 70 mph on 6th gear?


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Final Gear Ratio (Shawn99/30V)*

Damn dude where did you find this thread


----------



## Shawn99/30V (Sep 28, 2000)

*Re: Final Gear Ratio (rajvosa71000)*

From the basement


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Final Gear Ratio (Shawn99/30V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn99/30V* »_What is the engine RPM at 70 mph on 6th gear?

Should be ~2700 rpm .. less than 3k but more than 2500


----------



## SKULLNICK (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: Final Gear Ratio (PhReE)*

how can the be 2 final drives? there is only one ring and pinion.


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: Final Gear Ratio (SKULLNICK)*

does anybody want that tranny mike potter was talking about? its probably the sweetest 6speed running around...for a NA car. 
basically was a euro 4mo 1.8t tanny converted to a 24v VR tranny, and it has a quife in it. its in my car and is sweet just not for the setup i have. gears NEVER grind, shifts a lot smoother then the standard 6speed, and it has the diff which is money in this car.
anyways 
if somebody with a stock geared tranny with a quaife wants to make a straight trade IM me...tranny has about 22k miles on it


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Final Gear Ratio (2002gtibluvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_does anybody want that tranny mike potter was talking about? its probably the sweetest 6speed running around...for a NA car. 

Why did I have to go and buy a race car....







A cammed 24v with that gearbox would be awesome.


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: Final Gear Ratio (NOVAdub)*

yeah i love the tranny, the euro synchros are obviosuly a better design then the US ones cause ive never had a probelm with them...i dont know the exact specs of whats inside the tranny. all i know is kraftwerks built it.
Nova dont you have a quaife in your car? we can trade i want longer gears with the SC'er


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Final Gear Ratio (2002gtibluvr6)*

No quaife... before I bought the 924 my plan was to get the quaife, cams, stiffer springs/custom bilsteins, TT spindles and go racing with it. Since Im pretty much using the car for DD now theres no point.


----------



## MikeBrown (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Final Gear Ratio (2002gtibluvr6)*

more info on that box.


----------

